# Anyone else get this notice about Amazon moving to HD menus?



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone else get this message:

_A change is being made to your Premiere Series DVR that we want to make you aware of. Soon the Amazon Instant Video application will be removed from standard definition (SD) menus on your DVR and going forward will it will only be available in high definition (HD) menus. _​
This bothers me, because I purposely don't use the HD menus because they are entirely too slow, plus I had the ad images. (Paper towels, anyone!??!)

I can't imagine why they would NEED to make this change for any technical reason. Seems to me this is paving the way to force everyone onto the HD menus.

Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Makes me wonder if the Series 3 and earlier TiVos will also lose Amazon instant video in the menu.


----------



## dkenglish7 (Dec 9, 2006)

adamwsh said:


> Anyone else get this message:
> 
> _A change is being made to your Premiere Series DVR that we want to make you aware of. Soon the Amazon Instant Video application will be removed from standard definition (SD) menus on your DVR and going forward will it will only be available in high definition (HD) menus. _​
> This bothers me, because I purposely don't use the HD menus because they are entirely too slow, plus I had the ad images. (Paper towels, anyone!??!)
> ...


Like you, I am annoyed by this. Not only did it appear on my XL4 a few days ago, it was also in my email this morning, just a few hours after device updated 20.4.1 - in fact, just after I read it my XL4 hung for the first time in many months (V53).


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

While you have your valid concerns about being forced into HD for Amazon, your post is going to excite most people. This is no doubt a foreshadowing of the long-rumored update to the Amazon app on the Tivo. Everyone has their fingers crossed for Amazon Prime support.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would agree. This is more than likely a new app that is based off flash or something else which the SD UI doesn't use.


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> While you have your valid concerns about being forced into HD for Amazon, your post is going to excite most people. This is no doubt a foreshadowing of the long-rumored update to the Amazon app on the Tivo. Everyone has their fingers crossed for Amazon Prime support.


That's fine, and I'd like it if I could access Prime Videos via Tivo, but why not leave the menu item there in SD, then if I select it, switch me to the HD menu for Amazon. Not force me to use HD menus *all* the time! If I recall, there is already one or two items that do this. Youtube, maybe? Tivo Search, maybe?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

adamwsh said:


> That's fine, and I'd like it if I could access Prime Videos via Tivo, but why not leave the menu item there in SD, then if I select it, switch me to the HD menu for Amazon. Not force me to use HD menus *all* the time! If I recall, there is already one or two items that do this. Youtube, maybe? Tivo Search, maybe?


Just switch to HD when you want to use Amazon. That's what I'm planning on doing. Then switch back.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I would agree. This is more than likely a new app that is based off flash or something else which the SD UI doesn't use.


Most likely Opera/HTML5.

http://developer.tivo.com/


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

WO312 said:


> Just switch to HD when you want to use Amazon. That's what I'm planning on doing. Then switch back.


Or just switch to Roku....I long ago did that for Amazon.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

I have a Premiere hooked up to a SD television so I guess I am screwed


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure lots of folks here use the HD menus with a SD set.


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

My Panasonic TV has an Amazon app that does prime streaming, so I don't even need my TiVo to do it anyway. It just worries me that they are going to force us to HD for everything at some point.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

adamwsh said:


> My Panasonic TV has an Amazon app that does prime streaming, so I don't even need my TiVo to do it anyway. It just worries me that they are going to force us to HD for everything at some point.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Absolutely... the days of SD menus are (finally) numbered.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sideshot said:


> I have a Premiere hooked up to a SD television so I guess I am screwed


Time to buy that 4K television you been saving for: 

http://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-offers-free-4k-movies-with-hu9000-purchase/

Amazon has the 65 inch for just $4,497.99 a steal. 

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN55HU9000-Curved-55-Inch-Ultra/dp/B00ID2HJFQ


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> I'm pretty sure lots of folks here use the HD menus with a SD set.


no you cant I have the last SD sony xbr made before it went hd and you cant beat the quality


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The 90's called and wants your TV back.


----------



## jenMORAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I was unable to access Amazon as of yesterday on my Premiere 4. However my Series 2 still can access Amazon from SD menu. The HD menu is really busy and user unfriendly, so I will switch when I want to download something from Amazon, then switch back.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the HD menu was extremely user friendly.

I just know that I can't stand using the SD menus anymore on my GFs S3 boxes.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

HD menus are not too slow. Yes, they used to be. They are not anymore.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

b_scott said:


> HD menus are not too slow. Yes, they used to be. They are not anymore.


Try to select a program on another Tivo, it now takes 5 seconds,
and pressing play on the program takes more than 7 seconds.

( I think this slowdown is new to 2.4.1 )


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

shamilian said:


> Try to select a program on another Tivo, it now takes 5 seconds,
> and pressing play on the program takes more than 7 seconds.
> 
> ( I think this slowdown is new to 2.4.1 )


it does seem to take a little longer on the latest update. But we're talking 5 seconds. It looks much much nicer.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> The 90's called and wants your TV back.


I called the '90s and said I wanted my non-gray hair back.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> I called the '90s and said I wanted my non-gray hair back.


I had to call the '70s to get any hair back.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

I couldn't help myself so I had to reply here. I would fall into the SD menus on a widescreen camp. I guess the early 2000s are calling and they want their menus back. I appreciate what a Tivo can do, but the HD menus on a Premiere are a bit much for it. In addition, they are busier than I would ask for. I tried the HD menus once, and it sort of reminded me of the huge picture-in-picture TV in the movie Idiocracy. Except there was no "Oww My Balls" guy.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

adamwsh said:


> Anyone else get this message:
> 
> _A change is being made to your Premiere Series DVR that we want to make you aware of. Soon the Amazon Instant Video application will be removed from standard definition (SD) menus on your DVR and going forward will it will only be available in high definition (HD) menus. _​
> This bothers me, because I purposely don't use the HD menus because they are entirely too slow, plus I had the ad images. (Paper towels, anyone!??!)
> ...


didn't get a message or email, but Amazon App only in HD now.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Who uses the Amazon App on the TiVo anyway? It's much easier just to go to amazon.com with a browser and start a transfer to your TiVo that way... (and I don't believe SD UI has Amazon shows integrated into search right?). If Prime Streaming ever makes it to TiVo then I would use the App directly from the TiVo, but not otherwise.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Who uses the Amazon App on the TiVo anyway? It's much easier just to go to amazon.com with a browser and start a transfer to your TiVo that way...


The last time I tried that (years ago, I admit), amazon wouldn't let you trigger an HD movie download from their web site, you could only buy the HD version from the TiVo (which is one of the reasons it has been years since I tried it last .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> The last time I tried that (years ago, I admit), amazon wouldn't let you trigger an HD movie download from their web site, you could only buy the HD version from the TiVo (which is one of the reasons it has been years since I tried it last .


 I only download HD versions from Amazon otherwise I wouldn't bother.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> The last time I tried that (years ago, I admit), amazon wouldn't let you trigger an HD movie download from their web site, you could only buy the HD version from the TiVo (which is one of the reasons it has been years since I tried it last .


 Well, that's not true anymore (at least for me). I rented a HD movie a couple of months ago and had it download to my Tivo from Amazon. I have to admit that I don't rent many movies from Amazon. Unless it's on sale (like 99 cents) I won't do it. I would rather pay $1.50 from my local Redbox for a BD.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I got no notice.

I, too, do not like the HD menus. They're too busy and too different and the text is too small.

Sick of useless technology being crammed down my television's throat.


----------



## jackie moon (Mar 3, 2009)

I hate the hd menus. Usually when I am looking through my recorded shows something else I watch is recording off live tv. The last thing I want to see is the last five minutes of a show I haven't watched yet since it shows me live picture in picture. Also how do you get back to a show you are watching (recorded not live) once you push the tivo home button while the show is playing.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

jackie moon said:


> I hate the hd menus. Usually when I am looking through my recorded shows something else I watch is recording off live tv. The last thing I want to see is the last five minutes of a show I haven't watched yet since it shows me live picture in picture. Also how do you get back to a show you are watching (recorded not live) once you push the tivo home button while the show is playing.


The zoom button gets you back to whatever is in the upper right corner video. So if you're watching a recording and you press the Tivo button then Zoom will get you back to your recording.


----------



## jackie moon (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. I still think I'm switching back to sd


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

sbiller said:


> Absolutely... the days of SD menus are (finally) numbered.


Even infinity is a number.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Jackie: Slow kills the video window.

The only function the SD menus have that the HD ones do not is the ability to be in a folder and scroll through from show to show while reviewing the detailed descriptions. Otherwise, it pretty much works the same. Zoom and Slow are really the only new button presses.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Who uses the Amazon App on the TiVo anyway? It's much easier just to go to amazon.com with a browser and start a transfer to your TiVo that way... (and I don't believe SD UI has Amazon shows integrated into search right?). If Prime Streaming ever makes it to TiVo then I would use the App directly from the TiVo, but not otherwise.


we're talking about the possible inclusion of Amazon Prime free video.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. Why would anyone use SD menus? They are SO UGLY. And why would anyone stream Amazon on TiVo? Roku is way better for that... I guess it would be kind of useful on the Minis though, away from the primary HT setup...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Wow. Why would anyone use SD menus? They are SO UGLY. And why would anyone stream Amazon on TiVo? Roku is way better for that... I guess it would be kind of useful on the Minis though, away from the primary HT setup...


If it's useful on the Minis then it would also be useful on the Roamios. I use my FireTV to stream Amazon content now instead of my Roku3. At least in my main setup. Much better and quicker than on the ROku.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Wow. Why would anyone use SD menus? They are SO UGLY. And why would anyone stream Amazon on TiVo? Roku is way better for that... I guess it would be kind of useful on the Minis though, away from the primary HT setup...


what about people who don't own a Roku?


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

b_scott said:


> what about people who don't own a Roku?


Then we should feel sorry for them if they're streaming from their Tivo Premiere's. 

Even with improvements, the Series 4 hardware can't really compete with the streaming boxes available today. If you're not using a Roamio, then just buy a $50 Roku and you're set for your streaming needs.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

moedaman said:


> Then we should feel sorry for them if they're streaming from their Tivo Premiere's.
> 
> Even with improvements, the Series 4 hardware can't really compete with the streaming boxes available today. If you're not using a Roamio, then just buy a $50 Roku and you're set for your streaming needs.


Yeah, exactly, just get a Roku. Get the $99 model though, it can be hardwired with Ethernet.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

moedaman said:


> Then we should feel sorry for them if they're streaming from their Tivo Premiere's.
> 
> Even with improvements, the Series 4 hardware can't really compete with the streaming boxes available today. If you're not using a Roamio, then just buy a $50 Roku and you're set for your streaming needs.


Luckily I have an Xbox One.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Wow. Why would anyone use SD menus? They are SO UGLY. And why would anyone stream Amazon on TiVo? Roku is way better for that... I guess it would be kind of useful on the Minis though, away from the primary HT setup...


Well, let's see. I was using the HD menus and getting reboots. Switched back to SD and it hasn't happened once. Maybe that has been fixed but I really don't care. SD has all I want or need.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

WO312 said:


> Well, let's see. I was using the HD menus and getting reboots. Switched back to SD and it hasn't happened once. Maybe that has been fixed but I really don't care. SD has all I want or need.


how's your cassette tape collection coming?  You still buy DVDs?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

As much as I dislike the SD Menus, cassettes, and DVDs. Unfortunately, the majority of people still buy DVDs.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> As much as I dislike the SD Menus, cassettes, and DVDs. Unfortunately, the majority of people still buy DVDs.


Wait... they still sell those somewhere other than the gas station? What is wrong with people?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Doesn't this mean I can't get all my LP collection converted to 8 track? I only have about a dozen more left and my 8 track library will be complete!

and what are those DVD things you guys speak of anyhow???


----------



## jay_winter (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm converting all my DVDs to Beta Hi-Fi.


----------

